# Calderone



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2014)

La situazione non so se mi fa ridere o irritare.
E non parlo di pann...hem...del mio amico che forse potrebbe diventare trombamico ma di Mattia.

Mattia non è mai stato un passionale e nemmeno uno con gli ormoni alti. Una volta alla settimana era già un bel periodo di sesso.
Peccato perchè far l'amore con lui o scopare a me è sempre piaciuto di brutto.
Ultimamente mi fa discorsi strani.
_Se io e te ci lasciamo me ne sto da solo.
Mi sento vecchio.
Non mi frega nemmeno più di guardare le tette delle altre._

Insomma. Discorsi da 70 enne in piena andropausa.
Non ci sono problemi, nel senso che quelli che c'erano e alcuni ancora, si stanno lentamente risolvendo. La luce all'orizzonte è sempre più forte.
Non mi aspettavo  che avesse un guizzo ormonale, non li ha mai, ma almeno.
Invece...
Non che il sesso sia zero, no...ma...due volte al mese? Se si lascia fare a lui naturalmente perchè poi se prendo l'iniziativa io...non cede.
A meno che non attui il piano di emergenza Tebano, che consiste nell'aspettare che dorma della quarta, spogliarmi, entrare nel letto, piazzargli il mio fondoschiena nudo sulla pancia e cominciare a strusciare su e giù ombelico-pipino, anche in senso rotatorio.
A quel punto gli parte il trip erotico e si scopa.

Peccato che invece io di appetiti sessuali ne abbia.
Più di lui.
Non che debba scopare tutti i giorni. Non è che vado in giro con i vibratori in borsa (pinocchia), però...

Ovviamente gli ho fatto presente che io non vivo di pane e cazzo ma nemmeno di pane e aria.
Mi guarda e risponde che lui mi ama. Che come me nessuna. Che sono sempre stata come un doppio lavoro sottopagato ma che ormai sono nel suo dna.
E gli dispiace. Sarà un periodo ( si, da quando è nato) ma che gli piace fare l amore con me. Che il mio culetto flaffo unhappy lo fa sballare solo a vederlo, che la mia guest è la cosa più accogliente che abbia mai trovato, che...
Ma che lui è così.
Che è sempre stato così.
E i difetti invecchiando non è che migliorano.

Ha ragione. Non è certo iniziata perchè facevamo scintille a letto. O meglio. Si. Le facevamo. Quando si scopava.
E il problema era appunto il quando...
Vabbè....vedremo.

Vi parlo un po' del mio amico.
E' un pollice verde. Bazzica nel settore fiori e piante. E' parecchio in giro per l' italia, più giovane di me (ma questo è un classico) e..per qualche verso un po' figlio dei fiori e un po' pragmatico super.
Ha una mentalità aperta e solare ma è anche uno con i piedi ben piantati in terra.
Non credo sia un romanticone ma non è nemmeno uno stronzo. Anzi. Posso asserire che possa essere uno dei pochi uomini sinceri senza la componente crudele.
Ed è una gran bella dote. Oltre ad essere anche piuttosto kreti.
Fisicamente sarà 1.80. Biondo e occhi azzurri. Non magro. Ma non grasso. Un po' di pancettina che si preannuncia mordicchiosa e adorabile.

Ieri sera siamo usciti a cena. 
La nostra prima uscita non da amici. O meglio. Si da amici, ma con quel sottofondo erotico che...
Abbiamo riso. Abbiamo mangiato. Abbiamo spettegolato su comuni amici.
Poi abbiamo cominciato ad annusarci. A scoprire i nostri sapori e odori (no. Niente soffocotti o similari. Solo baci)

Un inizio diverso da Man. 
Altri pianeti. Non meglio o peggio. Altro proprio.

ieri c'era assonanza. E nessuna paranoia.
Gesti senza imbarazzo. O quasi. Nessuna ansia.
Io almeno. Ma immagino anche lui.

Man era linee squadrate. Lui è linee morbide.

Un trombamico ecco. Non un amante.


Detto questo confermo il pannocchione gigante.
Ad un certo punto gli ho chiesto gentilmente molto flap flap se potesse farmelo vedere dal vero e misurarlo.
Ha avuto un attimo dove ho notato l'aria furbetta e poi, molto tranquillamente, ha risposto.
-Certo.-
Posso asserire che non è lungo come una liana, sarà un 18-19 (che voglio dire...ce ne fossero:unhappy ma è...largo.
Più del mio polso.
Non avevo un metro ma giuro che la prossima volta lo porto.

Eliade, sicura che vuoi la foto?

Paura la foto del super pannocchione.:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (26 Gennaio 2014)

Ho sempre un brivido quando mi citi nei tuoi post...come un presagio...

Cooomunque no, la tua descrizione mi ha messo già sufficientemente a disagio...potrei anche riconoscerlo per strada, il che mi darebbe alquanto fastidio. :sonar:


Dunque passiamo alle cose serie...pannocchione, pollicione, e qualunque altro nome con riferimento alla sua, così dicono, super dote è da scartare.

Idee? Tebe dai, tu hai vissuto la cosa...a pelle come ti viene di chiamarlo?


----------



## Alessandra (26 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao bella...
pensavo....
forse e' colpa dell'inverno che fa calare ulteriormente il desiderio sessuale di Mattia...
che ne dici...hai mai fatto caso se i suoi ormoni sono sensibili alle stagioni?


----------



## Nameless (27 Gennaio 2014)

ciao Tebe bentornata, mi annoiavo a non leggerti.

io come nome proporrei polliceverde o pollicione...


----------



## Fantastica (27 Gennaio 2014)

Chissà perché non mi sorprende affatto il tasso testosteronico circolante del bietolone Mattia tuo amatissimo. 
Anche il mio primo fidanzato lungo (no, non in centimetri, là bello ma normale), non sprizzava entusiasmo, ma aveva pure le remore religiose. Però mica si è sbloccato nel tempo. Chiaro che l'ho lasciato, non solo per questo, ma insomma. Ha un peso. Tra uno che lo vuol fare più che può e uno che lo vuol fare due volte al mese, io non ho dubbi.


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

Alessandra;bt9532 ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao bella...
> pensavo....
> forse e' colpa dell'inverno che fa calare ulteriormente il desiderio sessuale di Mattia...
> che ne dici...hai mai fatto caso se i suoi ormoni sono sensibili alle stagioni?


In estate è peggio. Si scopa ancora meno perchè ha sempre caldo.

Non se ne esce.
:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

Nameless;bt9533 ha detto:
			
		

> ciao Tebe bentornata, mi annoiavo a non leggerti.
> 
> io come nome proporrei polliceverde o pollicione...


Ciao

Mo dai...pollicione ritorna a pannocchione non va bene...chi mai si scoperebbe qualcuno con un nick come pollicione?
Pollice verde mi ricorda Pollicino, bambino che mi stava di un antipaticume da cinema.
Di là nel forum ho chiesto ad occhi verdi di aiutarmi.
Il tipo qui suona il basso per cui gli si potrebbe dare un nome da chitarra elettrica o robe così.
:unhappy:

Tra l latro mi sembra pure che Man come nick lo avesse dato Nausicaa...io lo chiamavo calzini....:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica;bt9534 ha detto:
			
		

> Chissà perché non mi sorprende affatto il tasso testosteronico circolante del bietolone Mattia tuo amatissimo.
> Anche il mio primo fidanzato lungo (no, non in centimetri, là bello ma normale), non sprizzava entusiasmo, ma aveva pure le remore religiose. Però mica si è sbloccato nel tempo. Chiaro che l'ho lasciato, non solo per questo, ma insomma. Ha un peso. Tra uno che lo vuol fare più che può e uno che lo vuol fare due volte al mese, io non ho dubbi.


Mannò perchè bietolone a mattia?
Sembra tutto tranne che bietolone.
Madonna che brutta immagine.

Comunque non ho scelta.
Lui era già così non è che si è presentato come mister ormone e non ho mai pensato potesse cambiare ( ma nemmeno peggiorare così velocemente cosniderato che è più giovane di me).
Quindi.
Me lo tengo. E anche ben stretto.
Ah, l'amore...
:mrgreen:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (27 Gennaio 2014)

Quasi tutti gli strumenti a corda anno la paletta e il manico...


----------



## Innominata (27 Gennaio 2014)

Chiamalo Biggie Best, l'emblema della purezza e della delicatezza(va be', nell'arredamento, ma tanto esistono le metafore estensive). Per sbrigarsi, BB.


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ;bt9541 ha detto:
			
		

> Quasi tutti gli strumenti a corda anno la paletta e il manico...


e quindi?
Lo chiamiamo Paletta/manico, abbreviato i PM?


non mi convince...

:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata;bt9542 ha detto:
			
		

> Chiamalo Biggie Best, l'emblema della purezza e della delicatezza(va be', nell'arredamento, ma tanto esistono le metafore estensive). Per sbrigarsi, BB.


....

Mi sembra  il nome che si potrebbe dare ad un topo domestico....

Decisamente poco sexy.

Essù, fate i seri!


----------



## Innominata (27 Gennaio 2014)

Ma io pensavo che evocasse


----------



## Eliade (27 Gennaio 2014)

Semplicemente il Musicista? rockettaro? BAS(sista)? Generale Sherman? L'apprendista stregone?
E' che questo tipo mi sa di tipo a modo...al momento ho poco a cui appigliarmi per prenderlo in giro. Man te le serviva su un piatto d'oro...o forse sei tu non così ""presa"" come con Man...non so...


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Gennaio 2014)

Mattia è sempre stato morbido? Cioè, non è che è ingrassato un pò troppo ultimamente?
Fa un sacco di differenza sentirsi appesantiti dai chili in più... ovvio che tu non ne hai idea, ma io ho perso 15 chili in un anno, ed è una vita totalmente diversa. Anche il sesso, giuro.
Ho più voglia e mi viene meglio.

Fasciati il petto stretta stretta così che respiri peggio, mettiti addosso 15 chili in più, mettiteli addosso in modo che tu faccia fatica a piegarti. Ti assicuro che gli ormoni si fanno due conti e abbassano le pretese... magari succede pure questo a Mattia...


----------

